# ISO How to make sticky rice



## legend_018 (Jun 7, 2007)

I have long grain white rice. I'm making a TAI dish tonight and was wondering if I could somehow make my rice sticky?

thanks


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 7, 2007)

Sticky rice is a specific type of rice.  It's short grain rather than long grain.  However, your salmon will be great with the long grain rice.


----------



## legend_018 (Jun 7, 2007)

i'm not making salmon?

boneless strips of pork, shrimp & strips of different colored peppers all over rice with a red tai curry sauce poured over.

I made the sauce this morning


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 7, 2007)

Sorry.  I read your salmon thread then this one and assumed you were making the salmon.

Regardless.  The long grain rice will work.  It just won't be as authentic as the sticky rice.


----------



## obiwan9962 (Jun 7, 2007)

there are two types of sticky rice
the chinese shortgrained rice similiar to sushi rice that is cooked in the pot

and the thai style that is soaked overnight, then steamed in a bamboo steamer


----------



## tropical cooker (Jun 7, 2007)

*cooking sticky rice*

Sticky Rice
First, you need to get the correct type of rice. You need to purchase "glutenous rice". Regular Jasmine rice or other types of regular rice will not work properly. Soak the glutinous rice in water for about 4 hours. Set up a steamer, wrap the rice in muslin (cheese cloth), and steam for 15 minutes. Turn the muslin-wrapped rice over, and cook for an additional 15 minutes. Be careful not to over-cook the rice, or it will become quite mushy. The consistency you're looking for is slightly sticky, but not watery. The rice should hold together, but individual grains can still be easily seperated.


----------



## tropical cooker (Jun 7, 2007)

*oops forgot....*

Don't forget to rinse the rice 3 or 4 times until the water runs clear before soaking it.

hth


----------



## BBQ Mikey (Jun 8, 2007)

A microwave rice cooker or plug in steamer make fine sticky rice.  Short grain preferred but most types work.


----------



## Caine (Jun 8, 2007)

tropical cooker said:
			
		

> Don't forget to rinse the rice 3 or 4 times until the water runs clear before soaking it.
> 
> hth


 
Or don't, and then you will definitely have sticky rice, no matter what type of rice you use.


----------



## BBQ Mikey (Jun 8, 2007)

Caine said:
			
		

> Or don't, and then you will definitely have sticky rice, no matter what type of rice you use.


 
This is true, the taste is best when washed out.

Though the rice is stickier when not rinsed, I find it rather starchy.  If youre going to season it well, I suppose it doesnt matter though.


----------



## mish (Jun 8, 2007)

Here ya go:

Sticky rice (sweet rice) - Thai style / ImportFood.com

One of my faves is mangos & sticky rice:

Thai sweet sticky rice with mango, Khao Neeo Mamuang / ImportFood.com recipe


----------



## BBQ Mikey (Jun 8, 2007)

mish said:
			
		

> Here ya go:
> 
> Sticky rice (sweet rice) - Thai style / ImportFood.com
> 
> ...


 
Wow that sounds great!

Will try.


----------



## mish (Jun 11, 2007)

BBQ Mikey said:
			
		

> Wow that sounds great!
> 
> Will try.


 
Thanks, Mikey. 

Legend, did you find any of the info & links helpful?  How did the rice turn out?


----------



## legend_018 (Jun 11, 2007)

well I didn't want to get too fancy. I did go to the grocery store to look for short grain rice and even looked for a certain type. However, I couldn't find any? WIth short on time, I ended up buying jasmine rice from Tailand. It was super good with the curry meal I made. Some day I'm going to venture out and look for short grain rice. I don't think I want to get into the bamboo equipment though.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 11, 2007)

I have the bamboo steamer for Thai sticky rice and it's absolutely the easiest way to cook rice - it's not difficult at all!!!!  You just HAVE to be sure and soak your rice - I usually soak mine for about 6 hours and I don't know if there is a minimum time that is shorter than that that will work.  I did try to cook without soaking just for the heck of it because a friend convinced me it didn't have to be soaked and it NEVER cooked, even after several hours of cooking.  

The equipment to do this (metal pot and bamboo basket) are very inexpensive.  Just be sure to have some cheesecloth on hand to line the bamboo basket with and then fold over the soaked rice while cooking.


----------

